# Tackle shop around Grayton Beach State Park



## Pirogue Pete (Apr 4, 2012)

New to PFF. Coming to grayton beach next week to stay and fish. Does anyone have a good tackle shop around Grayton Beach they could reccommend? 

Looking to get into some pompano and anything else we can get into!
Thanks.
-Pete


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yellowfin Ocean Sports. 

Great Place, Great People that will be very very helpful in helping you find what you are looking for as well as get you going. 

Good Luck and enjoy your stay. 


Link Below. 

http://www.yellowfinoceansports.com/




.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep Yellow Fin is a good place and on the way down in Freeport on 331 there is Copelands, they probably have a little more on hand and have been there for many years.


----------



## Pirogue Pete (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you! 
Cant wait to get there and wet a few lines!!!


----------

